# Old Mongoose Rockadile



## ferndalejohnson (May 15, 2006)

Anyone know much about these bikes. I bought it used for around $200 and primarly use it for a city bike. The guy at the bike store said it originaly listed for around $800-$1,000 new. It had a "Suspension Specific" decal on a rear portion of the frame. I thought about putting a suspension fork on but decided not to based on cost. Was this a decent bike at the time? Anyone else have one out there? I'll post some images later today.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

An entry level bike IIRC.

$800-1000 may have been orig. MSRP, but that seems high to me.


$200...perfect for a city beater bike. I can't honestly say its good for much beyond that.
I suppose you could make a good SS out of it, or put some big knobbies on it for some trail use...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*A Buddy Of Mine Has One*

Rockadile SX
And original retail was $599 with an Alivio-ish build and a Quadra 5.
It was a fair entry level bike.
The frame is built like a tank and will likely last forever.


----------

